# Martial art movies breakdown



## Kickboxer101

So I was going to put this in general martial arts but I know some people don't like the idea of putting movie stuff here. But anyway this YouTube is of a martial artist breaking down movie fights and talking about the martial art choreography and explains the good and bad parts and also does ones where it breaks down the fights and shows what style a certain character uses (e.g Ben afleck Batman) some arent as interesting as others. Personally I'm not a huge fan of Star Wars so those videos don't interest me much. But he does some good stuff breaking down complex fight scenes and its worse a watch if your interested in martial arts and action movies.

Okay just realised I don't know how to post a link for an actual Chanel from iPad but ill just link a video and you can check it out more if interested.


----------



## Steve

Not a lot of analysis.  More of a play by play.   I'll watch a few more before I get too far, but i wasn't too impressed with the jack reacher one.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Steve said:


> Not a lot of analysis.  More of a play by play.   I'll watch a few more before I get too far, but i wasn't too impressed with the jack reacher one.


Yeah some of them are more about how it's shot than the fight but there are some good ones. I just watched the fights that interest me and see what they're like. The guys doing Star Wars at the moment which I don't really care for


----------



## Transk53

Kickboxer101 said:


> So I was going to put this in general martial arts but I know some people don't like the idea of putting movie stuff here. But anyway this YouTube is of a martial artist breaking down movie fights and talking about the martial art choreography and explains the good and bad parts and also does ones where it breaks down the fights and shows what style a certain character uses (e.g Ben afleck Batman) some arent as interesting as others. Personally I'm not a huge fan of Star Wars so those videos don't interest me much. But he does some good stuff breaking down complex fight scenes and its worse a watch if your interested in martial arts and action movies.
> 
> Okay just realised I don't know how to post a link for an actual Chanel from iPad but ill just link a video and you can check it out more if interested.



Yeah, maybe SW. However Donny Yen is in Rouge One. That should be interesting. Anyway, try copying the URL of the vid on the channel?


----------



## Buka

Like Steve said, it's more of a play by play than how it's shot, and why it's shot that way. The Reacher fight scenes need to establish Reacher as really tough, as most people know the character from the Reacher books. Not an easy thing to do with someone of Cruise's size compared to the six foot six Reacher of the novels. But I think they did a good job with it.

I was entertained by that first fight scene with Reacher. Thought the first back elbow was a great intro to the character's fighting abilities. I don't care about realism in movies, just entertainment. (within reason)


----------



## Kickboxer101

Buka said:


> Like Steve said, it's more of a play by play than how it's shot, and why it's shot that way. The Reacher fight scenes need to establish Reacher as really tough, as most people know the character from the Reacher books. Not an easy thing to do with someone of Cruise's size compared to the six foot six Reacher of the novels. But I think they did a good job with it.
> 
> I was entertained by that first fight scene with Reacher. Thought the first back elbow was a great intro to the character's fighting abilities. I don't care about realism in movies, just entertainment. (within reason)


Yeah I don't mind some unrealistic stuff I mean its a movie it's got to look good and show off flashy skills which real fights wouldn't. But I'm not a fan of the Hong Kong style of acrobatic wire work stuff where they fly around each other like Peter Pan


----------



## Steve

The fight scene in the bathroom with the two big goons was hilarious.   Just the right amount of incompetence on their part.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Horse pooooooo.   Low hammer strike to the knee will not cause the knee to break as shown in the clip. Jow Ga has a hammer fist to the knee technique and it actually requires 2 hands to even get close to a break.  The most that will probably happen with a strike as shown in the video is a bruise and maybe some minor tendon or ligament damage depending on how a person is standing and how their weight distribution is.   

The grab move where he grabs the leg and looks around is total crap. If you don't do something with that leg, the person is either going to escape, or they are going to punch you, and then escape.

The blocking the haymaker and hitting the same arm with the fist.,  yeah  good luck with that.  If you block a haymaker don't waste time hitting the arm that you just block, that time could have been used to hit the guys face.

Now with that said, it's a movie and the fight scenes are made to be entertaining and not analyzed unless you just want to see if 2 different movie stars used the same choreographer.   Real fights just aren't that cool looking. If the movie fight looked like a real fight then it wouldn't all that great.


----------



## Juany118

I had an issue with the "people can't take beatings and keep on fighting." Two equally skilled and fit fighters can beat the crap out of each other for a bit more than just a couple solid hits.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JowGaWolf

Juany118 said:


> I had an issue with the "people can't take beatings and keep on fighting." Two equally skilled and fit fighters can beat the crap out of each other for a bit more than just a couple solid hits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Same here. There are more than enough examples of this both in street fighting and professional fighting.  Elbows and punches to the face don't always end a fight.


----------



## King Kobra

I recently watched the new kickboxer remake and when they where escaping prison I thought "must be nice to live in a world where everyone goes down in 1 hit" lol


----------



## JowGaWolf

King Kobra said:


> I recently watched the new kickboxer remake and when they where escaping prison I thought "must be nice to live in a world where everyone goes down in 1 hit" lol


Perfect place to introduce 1 punch mans.  He destroys everyone with one punch


----------



## KangTsai

JowGaWolf said:


> Perfect place to introduce 1 punch mans.  He destroys everyone with one punch


Why the English dubbed version?


----------

